# Twice a week Full Body workout.



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi all. Could I do this workout twice a week with good results ?

Workout A: Squats , Bench , Row.

Workout B: Deads , Pull ups , Over Head Press.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

i did a hypertrophy specific training program for a while and good good results.. found it good for leaning up. that was every bp 3 times a week.. but only one to to sets per bp. in theory i think it could work provided you get sets and rest right.....maybe switch rows and overhead press... its trial and error... could take a while to get it right


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Keith1980 said:


> Hi all. Could I do this workout twice a week with good results ?
> 
> Workout A: Squats , Bench , Row.
> 
> Workout B: Deads , Pull ups , Over Head Press.


Assuming you train with sensible loading and volume, and nutrition is adequate, absolutely yes, as basic routines go that's a good one. :thumbup1:


----------

